
How I got tech support scammers infected with Locky - techaddict009
https://blog.kwiatkowski.fr/?q=en%2Fnode%2F30
======
dvtv75
Such a pity that he stopped at just one - I'm sure he could have got at least
one more, although I'm not criticising. I did laugh like a buffoon for a
while. I'm going to repeat this story at work later today.

Nice work!

